# Nutcase who decried Coronavirus 'hysteria' dies after attending Mardi Gras



## ChibiMofo (Apr 6, 2020)

Gee. Maybe there is a god. If so, She's punishing nutcases like Boris Johnson and this loser:
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-52157824


----------



## Xzi (Apr 6, 2020)

Unfortunately articles like these are starting to become more common.  I can't seem to find the link now, but I read a story earlier today about a woman who died of COVID-19 after declaring she only needed "guns and religion" to protect herself from it.  Just goes to show that stupidity doesn't miraculously disappear simply because there's a greater existential threat looming.


----------



## th3joker (Apr 6, 2020)

Its called darwinisim dont ever feel bad weak or stupid people die the earth and human race will survive better without them


----------



## smf (Apr 6, 2020)

It's still sad that people die, no matter how stupid you think they were.

Someone will have loved them and those poeple now have to deal with their loss.

Everyone does dumb things, don't congratulate yourself just because your dumb things didn't get you killed.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 6, 2020)

https://mothership.sg/2020/02/china-woman-giraffe-costume-protection/
Chinese woman shows up at hospital in inflatable giraffe costume as protection against Covid-19.
This says it all.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 6, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> https://mothership.sg/2020/02/china-woman-giraffe-costume-protection/
> Chinese woman shows up at hospital in inflatable giraffe costume as protection against Covid-19.
> This says it all.



didn't Toys'R US fold? I am so bad at Jokes


----------



## Xzi (Apr 6, 2020)

th3joker said:


> Its called darwinisim dont ever feel bad weak or stupid people die the earth and human race will survive better without them


The problem with a pandemic is that weak and/or stupid people will manage to infect strong and/or intelligent people.  They also use up hospital time and resources regardless.


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 7, 2020)

No comment on the story but I just wanted to point out it's not Darwinism if people with no underlying conditions are dying from the virus.


----------



## spectral (Apr 7, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> No comment on the story but I just wanted to point out it's not Darwinism if people with no underlying conditions are dying from the virus.



It is if they do stupid shit that increases their chances of getting infected.


----------



## smf (Apr 7, 2020)

Xzi said:


> The problem with a pandemic is that weak and/or stupid people will manage to infect strong and/or intelligent people.  They also use up hospital time and resources regardless.



All people are weak and stupid, especially the ones who think they aren't


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2020)

Corona song parody of the classic 1979 hit "My Sharona" by The Knack.



Edit: Found another one


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Apr 8, 2020)

honestly as someone who has seen first hand how vile this virus is and how horrifying the sound of someone gasping for life with this disease is, I would never wish something so cruel on anyone no matter what they believe. The only thing that goes through my mind when i see stories like this, is the thought that i could be next lying in a bed gasping for dear life.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 8, 2020)

Erm...as much as I like to glee (even with mr. "herd immunity"), I rather wish we don't. The world total death toll is now...what? Over 80'000? These are all people who did both good and bad things in their lives. Underestimating the outbreak obviously was their last mistake, but it shouldn't define who they were.

Besides: the grand majority of people underestimated the (let's be fair: unprecedented) way things turned out so far. Do we really get to laugh at people who were only slightly more stupid than us?






Dodain47 said:


> https://mothership.sg/2020/02/china-woman-giraffe-costume-protection/
> Chinese woman shows up at hospital in inflatable giraffe costume as protection against Covid-19.
> This says it all.



Sorry...what does that say? The article doesn't mention she got infected or not, and the video is in Chinese. 

If you want to claim that "ridiculous giraffe costume"  > "retarded gun/religion logic" then you need to know the outcome.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> Erm...as much as I like to glee (even with mr. "herd immunity"), I rather wish we don't. The world total death toll is now...what? Over 80'000? These are all people who did both good and bad things in their lives. Underestimating the outbreak obviously was their last mistake, but it shouldn't define who they were.
> 
> Besides: the grand majority of people underestimated the (let's be fair: unprecedented) way things turned out so far. Do we really get to laugh at people who were only slightly more stupid than us?
> 
> ...


I posted the article as a form of comical relieve.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 8, 2020)

You might want to set the scene a bit better than that. I only knew of all this because of a breakdown somewhere else.
Also is there not hysteria over it? Unwarranted overreaction tends to be what hysteria is an there is plenty of that going around. You can decry the hysteria without decrying putting big boy resources into fighting it as hysteria.



WD_GASTER2 said:


> honestly as someone who has seen first hand how vile this virus is and how horrifying the sound of someone gasping for life with this disease is, I would never wish something so cruel on anyone no matter what they believe. The only thing that goes through my mind when i see stories like this, is the thought that i could be next lying in a bed gasping for dear life.


Is it really so different from watching someone die of CHF and their lungs filling, or regular things that we have seen for decades, if not centuries, that see you gasp for air at the end?



Dodain47 said:


> Corona song parody of the classic 1979 hit "My Sharona" by The Knack.



Not bad. 
Kung Flu fighting is where I would head though
https://omny.fm/shows/bailey-and-southside-podcast/kung-flu-fighting-song


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Apr 9, 2020)

I don't even know why you are comparing it but given the fact that people are dying alone and scared to boot, yes it's worse but I don't even know why we are comparing if something is so bad in comparison to another I'll fate. Point is it sucks and no human being deserves something so awful. Chf is awful too but you don't see it happening en masse do you?(and yes I'm aware that more people have died from chf in decades however it's something I would not wish upon anybody either)


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 9, 2020)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> I don't even know why you are comparing it but given the fact that people are dying alone and scared to boot, yes it's worse but I don't even know why we are comparing if something is so bad in comparison to another I'll fate. Point is it sucks and no human being deserves something so awful. Chf is awful too but you don't see it happening en masse do you?(and yes I'm aware that more people have died from chf in decades however it's something I would not wish upon anybody either)


That people are afraid because it is new and novel at some level, even if symptomatically it is fairly run of the mill.
Were it normal and banal then meh. Also most people that aren't killed instantly die (or spend any number of their final hours) scared and alone, even when they have their family or whatever surrounding them.

Also yeah I don't particularly care to see people die either. Seems redundant, if not irrelevant, here though.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Apr 9, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Were it normal and banal then meh. .


no disrespect but dont measure others with the same stick that you measure yourself. you may just miscalculate another persons character

either way ill leave it there. enough stress at work with what is currently going on. The last thing i want to do after taking a ton of precautions to not get infected daily, is to get into an argument on the internet.


----------



## WarioWaffles (Apr 18, 2020)

After seeing so many people do stuff like this I think unnecessary bravado and risk tasking is just another fear response, they do stupid shit because they don't want to believe there is danger and acting normal and having that normalcy rewarded gives them a great amount of comfort (until or if they pay dearly for it).

There are people out there taking unnecessary risks and coming out unscathed and there are people doing everything right and getting destroyed by it.


----------



## Captain_N (Apr 18, 2020)

China is the sole reason this virus got out...


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 19, 2020)

Captain_N said:


> China is the sole reason this virus got out...


That's kinda vague, how about at least pointing at the CCP government specifically.


----------



## 6adget (Apr 19, 2020)

ChibiMofo said:


> Gee. Maybe there is a god. If so, She's punishing nutcases like Boris Johnson and this loser:
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-52157824



if there was a god, why would he/she/it allow something like this in the first place?


----------



## smf (Apr 19, 2020)

6adget said:


> if there was a god, why would he/she/it allow something like this in the first place?



You're assuming god would have your morals. Not that I believe in god.


----------



## 6adget (Apr 20, 2020)

smf said:


> You're assuming god would have your morals. Not that I believe in god.


yeah, i`m pretty sure he doesn't exist.  anything that creates people so that they can get on their knees and tell him how awesome he is and how lucky they are doesn't get to claim a monopoly on morals.  especially if he will send you to hell if you don`t jump on the praise train.


----------



## cracker (Apr 20, 2020)

smf said:


> All people are weak and stupid, especially the ones who think they aren't



Behold the Dunning-Krueger Effect in action!

I'm not wishing death on them for it, but they were warned so it is their own fault. If it weren't a contagion then it would only affect them, but they are causing a lot of spread to people around them at home, work, shops that are 'essential', etc. Is that worth them dying? I'm not that callous, but they definitely deserve some consequences.


----------



## smf (Apr 21, 2020)

cracker said:


> Behold the Dunning-Krueger Effect in action!



Yeah, I am sure beholding.



cracker said:


> but they were warned so it is their own fault.



Exactly where were they warned that covid 19 was coming?

Your post really makes no sense when you consider what choices they ever had to make. But I'll let Dunning & Krueger fill you in on why you don't get it.


----------



## cracker (Apr 22, 2020)

Sure, there were probably those that were oblivious to the pandemic. There have been ample warnings globally to those who took the time to read some news about how serious this is. The local gov't may have failed them, but they are capable of making decisions (ignorantly if they wish) and taking the responsibilities of those actions.


----------



## smf (Apr 22, 2020)

6adget said:


> yeah, i`m pretty sure he doesn't exist.  anything that creates people so that they can get on their knees and tell him how awesome he is and how lucky they are doesn't get to claim a monopoly on morals.  especially if he will send you to hell if you don`t jump on the praise train.



Who said god claimed morals? My understanding is that all the gods of organised religion expect us to live morally, but the gods themselves are above all that.


----------



## seany1990 (Apr 22, 2020)

I just hope that he was able to have the self-realisation before he died at just how much of a moron he truly was


----------

